# Looking for harn players.



## Wolfman67 (Nov 18, 2019)

Im looking for a group to play harn rpg.  I have been playing this game for about 15 years and d&d for almost 30 years. I have played other games but am interested in finding a harn group. I live in the hampton roads area.  Let me know if you want to play and what experience you have with the game or others like it.


----------



## LeslieHarn (Sep 8, 2022)

Wolfman67 said:


> Im looking for a group to play harn rpg.  I have been playing this game for about 15 years and d&d for almost 30 years. I have played other games but am interested in finding a harn group. I live in the hampton roads area.  Let me know if you want to play and what experience you have with the game or others like it.



I live in Houston. I want to play/learn Harn. Tired of D&D. Want some detailed, gritty realness. You and I and a game master could make a Harn campaign.
Leslie


----------

